# Minnows



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

:rock: Are crappie minnows the same as red rosy fedder fish they look alike and are they good to feed to piranha's!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

they are not the same minnow & they are okay to feed to your piranha

answered in other thread.. http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...&f=3&t=9876&hl=


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Both are cyprinids I believe, members of the carp & minnow family.

*Moved to feeding discussion*


----------

